# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Macro Chondro

## jsmorphs2



----------

Jessica Loesch (09-09-2011)

----------


## jsmorphs2



----------


## Carlene16

Beautiful pics, what type of camera are you using? 

Thanks for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## gman8585

Awesome pix

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Gorgeous snake!

----------


## TheWinWizard

Very nice photos.

----------


## jsmorphs2

Thanks everyone! They were just some quick shots while the hubby was holding him but I thought they turned out pretty good. Wasn't using a tripod so they are a bit blurry. 

The camera is a Canon Rebel T1i. The lens is a Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 macro I borrowed from a friend.  :Smile: 


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

----------


## Wh00h0069

Very nice! Now, I just have to figure out how to do that with my camera. I just got a Canon T2i, and don't really have a clue how to use it...

----------


## jsmorphs2

> Very nice! Now, I just have to figure out how to do that with my camera. I just got a Canon T2i, and don't really have a clue how to use it...


Thanks! I actually like the auto setting or P setting (with no flash). Not sure if its the same on the T2i though. Godd luck, its a great camera  :Smile: .

----------


## Crusader71

Such a beautiful pic of a beautiful snake!!

----------


## spitzu

> The camera is a Canon Rebel T1i. The lens is a Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 macro I borrowed from a friend.


I was just looking at that lens the other day.  I think these pics made up my mind for me  :Very Happy:

----------


## mommanessy247

OH SNAP that's some AWESOME colors on that lil beauty! do chondros change colors? like if they hatch out fire truck red will they grow up to be bright green or something completely different like that? how big do they get? are they arboreal, aggressive?

----------


## jsmorphs2

> OH SNAP that's some AWESOME colors on that lil beauty! do chondros change colors? like if they hatch out fire truck red will they grow up to be bright green or something completely different like that? how big do they get? are they arboreal, aggressive?


Thanks! Yeah, they eventually change colors and normally turn green. Some can develop blues, yellows, whites, and black to varying degrees. Males get 4-5 ft. and females get larger. And yes, they are arboreal and hang out on a favorite perch most of the time. They kind of have a bum rap when it comes to temperment. A lot of keepers have very docile snakes but some can be tempermental or down right nasty. Biaks are kown to be one of the more crazy races but this guy is relatively calm (so far  :Wink: ).



Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

----------


## myanney

Dang. That's a pretty snake, and nice closeups!

----------


## Warocker's Wife

beautiful snake..amazing pics... thanks for sharing.. it seems not to many people are sharing GTP on here anymore  :Sad:  so sad

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

I love my Canon DSLR and I love Chondros so of course this thread is right up my alley.  I would enjoy taking shots with a macro lens.  Thanks for sharing these perfect shots.

----------

